# Limping Hen



## chickenpop (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, one of our girls started limping yesterday. We don't see any physical signs of injury and no swelling. We put her in Epsom salts water , but she still limping. Any suggestion ,or shouldn't we worry ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You checked the bottom of her feet?

Its not that an unusual, especially in the heavier breeds. Keep her from jumping down from places for a while, give the chance for whatever she injured to heal. If its really bad you can put a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water.


----------



## chickenpop (Apr 7, 2013)

robin416 said:


> You checked the bottom of her feet?
> 
> Its not that an unusual, especially in the heavier breeds. Keep her from jumping down from places for a while, give the chance for whatever she injured to heal. If its really bad you can put a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water.


Yes, we did check the bottom of her foot and it looked normal. We'll keep an eye on her and use your suggestion of a aspirin if she does improve soon.
Thank you.


----------

